# Emergency Brake Clicker



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

My emergency brake still has tension and is still tight, however I think the Locking Mechanism Gear Fell Apart? When I pull it up it doesn't Click or Lock but does pull the brake on... Anyone else ever have this issue before I pull apart my whole center console? This seems like it will be a real bitch so I was looking for any previous experiences before I tore into it.

2004 GTO 6spd

Thanks!

-Charlie


----------



## crazygto (Feb 8, 2011)

*2004 gto brake clicker issue*



chuckD said:


> My emergency brake still has tension and is still tight, however I think the Locking Mechanism Gear Fell Apart? When I pull it up it doesn't Click or Lock but does pull the brake on... Anyone else ever have this issue before I pull apart my whole center console? This seems like it will be a real bitch so I was looking for any previous experiences before I tore into it.
> 
> 2004 GTO 6spd
> 
> ...


----------



## crazygto (Feb 8, 2011)

*2004 gto brake clicker problem*

I hope i am doing this reply right. I have a 2004 gto and have the same issue you are having charlie. have you been able to figure out what is wrong with the parking brake. 

thanks John


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Not yet, I hadnt had a free minute to even look at my car lately.. I guess I am just going to have to tear into it and figure it out blind. I was thinking as with all my other issues someone else had possibly had this issue and fixed it already. None the less, Its probably a dealer part that busted.


----------



## parrymax (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm having the same problem. I attempted to adjust the brake handle and I can notice a change in the effort and travel. But the ratchet (clicking) action to apply the brake is a no go.


----------



## OHFOGOAT (Dec 12, 2010)

i have the same problem mine just started today


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

so... question... 

the lever goes up and down without pushing in the button?

if so there is a spring inside the lever, however, it will require pulling it apart. that spring could be broke, or... spilled coke or coffee could be a factor

*Edit* ya i'm at work he he he

so i just took a look at it. at the bottom where that little vinal cover is, move it out of the way, to the right and shine a light down there. there should be the adjustment screw, and just behind that you see the ratcheting teeth, there should be a little finger that rides over it inside 2 pieces of metal... poke at it with a screw driver and see if it moves. might be crusted up with sweet drinks, or could be a mechanical failure... 

this is assuming the button springs out when pushed in. if the button doesn't pop out, its a broken spring. no pic here, but you get the idea of the prices

http://www.gmpartsgiant.com/components/2004-pontiac-gto~parking-brake-lever-2v040330104-ls2m122vx37.html


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

I am terrible at this, with the weather and everything I just just haven't had the motivation to pull my center console... Its been cold out here and my garage isn't heated...

Anyways back on track... The button works (appears to anyways) it pushes in and out, its just when you pull the e-brake lever back it doesn't ratchet to lock. It just pulls back real smooth (it works, it does apply the brake) it just doesn't stay up. I figured it was probably about as dumb as the spring in my trunk lock that somehow just came "undone" and wouldn't lock when you shut the trunk, it would only bounce.

I am going to take a guess that it has nothing to do with sweet drinks, and I really hope so because that would be mind boggling, I never drink anything but water inside my car... heh however that doesn't mean a little dust on grease hasn't bound it up somehow... or the fact it just fell apart. I am going to attempt to look at it tonight when I get home from work...

-C


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

chuckD said:


> I am terrible at this, with the weather and everything I just just haven't had the motivation to pull my center console... Its been cold out here and my garage isn't heated...



Its the little finger/praw... its either gone or misalined/stuck up due to dust or rust...

don't pull the whole center console out yet, just tug on the plastic cover over the Brake lever, to angle it away so you can look at it. once you figure out what it is you might have to pull everything out  or it might just take a few little taps and a squirt of lube!


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Well I got mine fixed.. Easy simple solution, once you take top plastic silver piece off, then the boot there is a plastic shaft that clips into the metal locking mechanism that is only held in there by friction, the metal piece is like a C and the plastic shaft kind of reminds me like a bike cable end, it has a round cylindrical end on it. This snaps into this C and probably came out from pushing in the button and letting it snap out real fast like you do with a BIC Pen. Push, snap this back in and reinstall boot and plastic silver piece. Done. Super easy. Worst part would be if your plastic shaft snapped due to age, or from it being cold and bending because when you engage the button it does bend a little but it was designed that way. 

Any questions just ask. It was easy, I procrastinated entirely to long on this. 

-Charlie


----------

